# stair nosing



## rondon (Feb 10, 2010)

I have done very little hardwood flooring install so I have a question.
When you install a stair nosing perpendicular to the flooring do you put a spline in the joint or do you just butt the flooring up to the nosing.
Thanks for any helpful info


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I like to install the nosing with PL(adhesive) and screws... then butt the flooring to it. Starting each course at the nosing and working away from it.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Depends on the flooring. Pre-finished or site finished? Depends on the stairnose also. Tongue and grooved or overlap?


----------



## rondon (Feb 10, 2010)

it is a prefinished floor . A full 3/4 inch thick and nosing does not overlap the flooring


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

definitely glue ot and use slip tongue if you are butting to it with the groove side..or lay reverse and use the tongue side of the boards


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I always either use a spline, or the tongues of the flooring to lock it to the floor. I also use PL glue under it.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

pinwheel said:


> I always either use a spline, or the tongues of the flooring to lock it to the floor. I also use PL glue under it.


Same here. I have ripped the lip off of overlap nosings and routed a groove before too....I hate overlap moldings. Rotating lock laminates are the only ones you are forced to use them on.


----------



## rondon (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I was leaning towards the spline and that is what will happen


----------



## hawaii (Feb 13, 2009)

If you glue the stair nose well you will not have any problems.
You can of course put the spline or even biscuit it if you want to go crazy.


----------

